# Need a  source for powdered carbon



## cg 2005 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have stepped up my casting production and I need a source for powdered carbon.  i have been using spray cans of graphite, but they are $5 a can.  Way too expensive.  I would like to use powdered carbon to line my molds.  It makes the release much easier.  

Some of my primary casting molds are 1.5" ID x 12" pipes.  Spraying the interior is easy with the spray can but not cost effective.

Any carbon source ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 18, 2013)

Water treatment systems often use powdered activated carbon. Should be able to source some in bulk, if that will work for you.


----------



## Alan Douglas (Aug 18, 2013)

Charcoal dust used to be available (for making black powder) but I think what you need is graphite, which is a lot harder to burn.


----------



## cg 2005 (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually, I found a source in the agricultural industry.  Apparently they use powdered graphite in seed planters to keep the seeds from bulking up during planting.  I got a 5lb. can for $22.95 plus $10 shipping.  5lbs should last a long time.

Once the mold is fired the graphite tends to stick to the mold not the ingot.  So just a thin coat is needed for the next melt.  The problem with the spray can is that you have very little control over the flow of material.  Hence it goes fast.


----------



## DMS (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is another source, cheaper per pound, though you have to buy a 50lb box

http://budgetcastingsupply.com/1060_Plumbago.php


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 18, 2013)

I use baby powder, (unperfumed talc) as a release agent in my casting. Make sure it is pure talc and doesnt contain corn starch.
Works fine on ally and bronze.
I have been told that chalk dust works but I have never tried it.


cg 2005 said:


> Some of my primary casting molds are 1.5" ID x 12" pipes


Are the pipes being used as flasks, patterns or cores?

Cheers Phil


----------



## cg 2005 (Aug 18, 2013)

I use them to cast 1.6" to 1.7" x 12" aluminum rods for machining instead of buying the rods.





Then I press out the rod





and turn it


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the informative post cg.
I can see now why you are using carbon. Not sure if talc would do the job here
"carbon black" is a specialised product used in the rubber manufacturing industry. Any chance you have a mate that could source some for you?
Otherwise maybe go to the hassle of making a split mold to ease removal of the ally slug.
Or pour your rods in moulding sand........

Cheers Phil


----------



## rangerman (Nov 29, 2013)

I've used an old fashion vegetable oil or kerosene lamp to produce the carbon soot to line the inside of my casting mold. 
Just make your cylindrical mold act like a chimney around the flame of the oil lamp. Extend the wick longer for better soot production.
An acetylene torch, if you have one, would work perfectly to produce the carbon soot faster. 
The technique works beautifully for casting gold, silver or lead in a metal mold.
I'm pretty sure it would work for aluminum too.

I think "carbon black" or "tire black" is just carbon soot mixed in oil.


----------



## leadunderpressure (Nov 29, 2013)

You can buy sight black lanterns for shooters which generate black carbon soot. Probably not as fast as the spray though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

